# Peep Hole



## McPrepared (Oct 27, 2008)

The peep hole on my front door is too high for my kids to see out of when they are home alone. I have heard that you can drill a lower hole and stick a new peep hole there. Is it really as easy as it sounds?


----------



## SimpleOne (Oct 27, 2008)

McPrepared said:


> The peep hole on my front door is too high for my kids to see out of when they are home alone. I have heard that you can drill a lower hole and stick a new peep hole there. Is it really as easy as it sounds?


Yes, installation really is that simple.
It's a great idea, BUT before you go punching holes in a door, you should hold a new lense at their (kids') height. They have a fish-eye lense on them that allows for a wide field of view...but it may just capture your guests' legs in the view.

Pointless recommendation:
I am not trying to plug the following company as you can find these items at various places: HERE is a small black and white dome camera. You could wire this one to display on your TV's channel 3 or any monitor. They have hundreds of different models. Some even have IR lights built-in for night time viewing. Overkill? You bet. Neat? Sure. If you can hook up a cable/sat box, you can install video security.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You could use a mail slot


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Costco has a camera and monitor system with three camera's for under $150.00


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

Just another option here.
If you trust your children to use a small step ladder just get one of those. 
And you now have a step ladder when you need to get to a high shelf as well.

but that is just my 2c on that .


----------



## rnrkid (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the idea of having a second, hidden peep hole. Some bad guys are known to cover the peep hole, and without thinking, people will open the door anyway. Some peeps are disguised as door knockers, so it won't look funny on your door.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Peep hole reversers exist. They allow perps to view inside your home. Common for voyeurs, sometimes by perps with worse intentions. COVER THE INSIDE side of the peep hole until you're ready to use it. I have seen tape, roofing washer on a framing nail to swing out of the way, and also simple commercial swing-out covers. 

Do use at least a 180 degree viewer. Most viewers are 160 degree and don't see wide enough.


----------



## 3libras (Nov 18, 2008)

How would somebody get a reverse peep hole in your door? Is it an easy thing to do? That is kind of worrisome. 

Also, I think a step stool would be a really good inexpensive fix!


----------



## Ted Lurch (Nov 19, 2008)

What if they have keys but the kids thought they knocked... then get knocked over by the door while on the ladder? Are there no windows to look out near your door so they can check from behind/sides?


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the security camera idea. We had one at our old house because the office was in the very back. This allowed us to communicate with the UPS guy to just leave the package or to tell the solicitors to go away. Didn't have to get up and were never caught surprised by a knock on the door.


----------



## Ebin (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the same problem in my house, in which I haven't found a solution to so I am glad I found this forum and thread! I do have a window right next to the door that you can see out of onto the porch and front door area but if you move the curtains and blinds to see out, it is very obvious. Whoever was out there would see that someone is inside snooping out. I guess it may be better to let them know someone is home, but I am not so sure if it is just the kids there alone.


----------



## McGyver (Nov 21, 2008)

They could stand on the windowsill making them appear taller or Have a mask for them to wear to freak ppl out while looking out


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

3libras said:


> How would somebody get a reverse peep hole in your door? Is it an easy thing to do? That is kind of worrisome.
> 
> Also, I think a step stool would be a really good inexpensive fix!


It is an optical device, it looks like a lens or loupe. You hold it up to the exterior side of the peep hole and it reverses the peep hole function. As long as there is interior light they can see inside in almost the same peep hole fashion.

The reversers are popular with voyeurs and other criminals.


----------



## childclown (Nov 25, 2008)

Cut out a round piece of aluminum big enough to cover the peep hole, and then punch a hole in it with a nail near the edge. Next, take a thumb tack and stick it into the aluminum through the hole the nail made and then into the door just above the peep hole.


----------



## crosscanadian (Nov 25, 2008)

Big B said:


> Costco has a camera and monitor system with three camera's for under $150.00


Do you happen to know the quality of the system?


----------



## marilynhanson (Nov 25, 2008)

You could purchase some cheap night webcams PRICEWATCH :: Price Comparison tool - NIGHT lowest prices :: night cameras prices sorted by the best price they usually come with software that lets you record stuff but there is free motion detector software on the web.


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

Back when I was "in a situation" living next to a drug party house, I had a mirror outside my bedroom window what showed me who was at the front door. No peep hole at all but I knew.

No one ever noticed it way across the front of the house. I could see the whole of my front steps just by leaning out of bed.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

*The city bag of tricks*

This thread got me thinking. There is an additional bag of tricks that a city person might need in case of a SHTF situation vs a person in rural areas. For example a good set of bump keys or a lock pick set would be invaluable in finding shelter and food. But how do you know the apartment/condo/hotel room you are looking to occupy is empty? Enter the Reverse Door Peep Hole Viewer and its ability to let you look before you leap.

So here is a start on a list of extras needed by city preppers:
1. Bump keys or a lock pick set (open any door)
2. Reverse Door Peep Hole Viewer (check for occupants before you enter)
3. Sewer maps (underground highway and shelter)
4. Water line maps (low spots in the water system will hold usable water)
5. Yellow pages (resources at your fingertips)
6. Stethoscope (listen through doors and walls)
7. Hand help propane detector (keep you from blowing yourself up) (only tool on my list that needs batteries)


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

3libras said:


> How would somebody get a reverse peep hole in your door? Is it an easy thing to do? That is kind of worrisome.
> 
> Also, I think a step stool would be a really good inexpensive fix!


Peephole Reverse Viewer Tactical Door Viewer: SPYGADGETS

Yea it's that easy.
I suspect that is how the guy got the video of the ESPN girl and spread it all over the net.


----------

